# House rental/Information Las Vegas



## ihsan malta (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi there,we are a semi-retired couple from England are looking to come to Vegas for 4-6 months over the summer and were wondering if anyone could give us some tips how to extend the 90 day stay. We are ultimately hoping to purchase a property but want to stay for an extended period before doing this to have a good look around. We visit regularly but have not stayed longer than a month which has not really been long enough for us to complete our searches.
Also we would be interested if you know of any properties we could rent for the duration as staying in a hotel is a little surreal and you don't really get a feel for things. We might even consider a home swap with anyone wanting to visit Oxford's Dreaming Spires !!
We would really appreciate any infomation that could help us as you have done this and realise how difficult it can be.
We look forward to hearing from anyone who thinks they might be able to help,
Tina & Mal.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I think you are wise to want to spend a longer time in Las Vegas before you make the commitment of buying property. You might try checking the Las Vegas papers on line. You could also just come over and look once you are in Vegas. Good luck in your search


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The trick is going to be getting a visa that allows you to stay past that 90 day limit. Any chance in your "semi-retired" state you can qualify for a multiple entry visa to the US for work related travel? (I think you can usually stay for a period up to six months that way.) But you'll probably need your employer to vouch for the occasional need for you to travel to the US "for business."

These days they are insisting on either a work or family tie to the US to land a visa. Or, maybe you could sign up for some classes at one of the universities in Las Vegas. Seriously, a student visa - even for part-time classes - might work and it would give you a real insider's look at Las Vegas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

